# [Solved] Stuck at grub screen with nvidia-drivers

## yyt16384

I'm trying to move from nouveau to nvidia-drivers today, and when I reboot, nothing is displayed after the "Loading initial ramdisk" screen. That is, nothing else will display no matter what I do. The system still boots properly, as I can ssh into it just fine.

I've disabled nouveau in kernel and tried with DRM either enabled or disabled.

There are no errors in dmesg, and lspci -k shows that the nvidia kernel driver is being used.Last edited by yyt16384 on Sun Nov 13, 2016 5:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

You probably disabled the VGA console options when building a new kernel.  It's still needed to get to text mode.

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

----------

## yyt16384

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> You probably disabled the VGA console options when building a new kernel.  It's still needed to get to text mode.
> 
> CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

 

It is already enabled in the new kernel.

----------

## eccerr0r

Is CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y still the case?

Do you have a EFI machine?

----------

## yyt16384

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Is CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y still the case?
> 
> Do you have a EFI machine?

 

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE is also enabled, and yes, this is an EFI machine.

----------

## yyt16384

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Is CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y still the case?
> 
> Do you have a EFI machine?

 

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE is also enabled, and yes, this is an EFI machine.

----------

## eccerr0r

Ah EFI may be a problem.

Then you need the EFI initial framebuffer options enabled, not VGA.

However I think you may be stuck with it like this, I don't know if the EFI framebuffer will conflict with nvidia-drivers.

----------

## yyt16384

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Ah EFI may be a problem.
> 
> Then you need the EFI initial framebuffer options enabled, not VGA.
> 
> However I think you may be stuck with it like this, I don't know if the EFI framebuffer will conflict with nvidia-drivers.

 

Enableing CONFIG_FB_EFI solves the problem. Thanks.

----------

